# Tips to de-humidify garage... without mains



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi all,

Looking for some tips on how to improve a condensation problem in my rented garage. I do not live on site so no access to mains to run a dehumidifier. It has concrete walls. I don't expect perfection!

I believe the problem to be excessive moisture, and not enough ventilation. The adjoining garage roof was not draining water properly and so was leaking onto mine. I've fixed this, so now need to just focus on drying and airing it out and keeping the humidity reasonable. 

I've got a Land Rover Discovery 4 in the garage at the moment that is mid engine rebuild. It now has mould growing inside! Any tips on that also most welcome!


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Don’t try to dry the garage, that is a lost fight.
Vent as much as you can, if there are no ventilations openings you will struggle.

Keep the car dry inside, buy a couple of moisture eaters from a caravan shop or probably the likes of B&M, B&Q or so.
Put these moisture traps in the car and empty them regular and keep the granules topped up. 
Keep the car as closed as possible, make sure there is no trapped water in the vehicle in carpet etc. 
Clean mold of as quick as possible before it stains permanently. 
Good luck.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

It will depend on what floor (e.g. concrete without damp proof course) and what roof (e.g. single skin, corrugated, etc) as to whether you have any real chance or not.

You dont say what door you have - many of the up and over types give huge "ventilation":lol:


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Ventilate,ventilate, ventilate
then insulate
then you can use electric dehumidifiers


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

more vents

i rented one with a poor roof...i made up a frame attached to the orig roof a few inches below it , 1"x1" wooden strips then fixed some plastic sheet tight over it 

this 2 things ...made a barrier between the hot and cold in winter , and also caught any drips that the roof let through...made a nice improvement for under £20 and no damage to the orig roof

if theres a breezy day get down there and have the door up and let it air a bit


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks all for the advice.

I've ordered some moisture absorber thingies, and some VP Enzyme Odour Eliminator. Will spray the interior surfaces liberally with it, put the absorbers in and hope for the best!

The garage has concrete sectional walls, concrete floor and corrugated iron roof. Rules out use of air bricks etc.

I popped by the garage tonight and it seemed a better already for the roof fix. I'll be working on the car on Friday for a few hours so will leave the big ventilation panel wide open!


----------

